# Just sort of curious....



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Well, I must admit that my lawn is not city park smooth. Was just thinking about a pull behind impliment like a steel plate with minor spikes, say, or something that wouls take down the high spots without adversely ripping up the grass. Just something that filed down the high spots little by little with each mowing. Anyone have some thoughts or input about this? I'm fixing to build something here for experimentation, and report my findings to you all.


----------



## lsmurphy (Sep 12, 2008)

Roller? after a rainy day?

Scott


----------



## rsmith335 (Jun 2, 2010)

Sand works if it's not on a step incline. I have the same issue, that's why I mow w/ my 8N and it cut my mowing time to 5 hours instead of 8 hours. I mow too much!


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

lsmurphy said:


> Roller? after a rainy day?
> 
> Scott


Thought about that, but the ground is very hard here. I actually need to just clip those high spots off, but didn't want to rip up the ground and create dead zones. I just thought something that scaped a bit each mowing would give the grass a chance to regroup and keep on growing. Bout ready to fab something up and report my findings to you all.


----------



## rsmith335 (Jun 2, 2010)

The sand will lossen up the soil around the hard spots. I wish I had enough money to have some one come and fix my yard.


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

Some type of homemade landscape rake, or harrow. Let us know what you build and we want pics when your done.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

wjjones said:


> Some type of homemade landscape rake, or harrow. Let us know what you build and we want pics when your done.


You got it!


----------



## SleazyRider (Jun 15, 2010)

I did mine using a small harrow, then, smoothed everything out using a length of chain link fence with some weight on it. The downside is that I did tear up my lawn, but, then, I had a lot of high and low spots. I still have a few high spots, but, I can use my grader blade to knock those down.

Bob


----------



## dangeroustoys56 (Jul 26, 2010)

Its all sand here - every mowing i use my spike areator , and couple times a year i use my poly roller ( filled with water) to level spots after it rains ( specially by the mailbox- guys tear it all up).


Ive seen people hommake thier own plug areators using a steel drum and rebar for the spikes. Something like that would take the hard packed dirt out to help smooth it.


----------

